# [HowTo] Wie man mit LCD Smartie ein externes Display ansteuert



## dorow (18. Mai 2011)

Wer kennt das nicht! Man Spielt ein Spiel und möchte gerne die Temperaturen seines System im Blick haben. Oder man treibt sein System durch Übertakten bis an die grenze und macht einige Benchmarks. Möchte aber immer über Spannungen, Systemauslastung, Lüfter Drehzahlen und Temperaturen Informiert sein. Der kann mit einem externen Display, was entweder im Gehäuse oder auf dem Schreibtisch platziert wird, immer alles im Blick haben.
Die meisten kennen ja das Display der Logitech Tastaturen wo diverse Daten Angezeigt werden können. Aber wer hat schon immer Zeit nach unten auf die Tastatur zu schauen.Deshalb wollte ich ein externes Display.

Also habe ich ein Display gesucht was in etwa dieselben Daten Anzeigen kann.Ich habe dann auch ein Display, für einen angemessenen Preis gefunden welches ich mit einem LCD Programm ansteuern kann. 

*Nun zum eigentlichen:*

Hier erkläre ich anhand des Displays, dem Programm LCD Smartie und dem Programm aida64 wie ihr Diverse Daten Anzeigen lassen könnt.

*Was ihr braucht:* 

*das Display:*

*20X4 LCD Smartie Kit Starter White on Blue LCD*

ebay Shop günstiger als der Original Shop!!!

von diesem Display gibt es folgende 3 Versionen (ich habe Edition I)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das LCD Programm:*

LCD Smartie V.5.4

*AIDA64 plus die dll Datei*

AIDA64 Das Programm ist identisch / das selbe wie Everest. Aber nur für AIDA64 habe ich die entsprechende dll Datei gefunden (leider nicht mehr zu finden). 


*Nun geht es los:*

*1.* Zuerst das Programm AIDA64 Installieren oder die Portable Version starten und oben Links Datei -> Einstellungen -> Externe Applikationen 
einen Haken bei *Aktiviere das Schreiben von Sensorwerten in der Registry* setzen. Dort könnt ihr nun Auswählen was ihr Später Anzeigen lassen wollt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2.*Danach das Programm LCD Smartie starten und die Einstellungen vom Hersteller vornehmen. Oder wie im Bild zusehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3.* Das Programm hat einen Demo Modus wo man schon mal alles Einstellen und auf dem kleinen Display sehen kann. Obwohl man noch kein eigentliches Display hat. Sollte man schon ein Display haben werden alle Einstellungen eins zu eins auf beiden Displays angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4.* Hier nun ein paar Einstellungs Beispiele. 

Möchte man zum Beispiel die CPU Auslastung und Temperatur von einer 4 Kern CPU anzeigen lassen muss man für jeden Kern einen eigenen Skript schreiben.

Zeile 1 = Kern 1: $dll(aida,2,SCPU1UTI,)%   $dll(aida,2,TCC-1-1,)°C
Zeile 2 = Kern 2: $dll(aida,2,SCPU2UTI,)%   $dll(aida,2,TCC-1-2,)°C
Zeile 3 = Kern 3: $dll(aida,2,SCPU3UTI,)%   $dll(aida,2,TCC-1-3,)°C
Zeile 4 = Kern 4: $dll(aida,2,SCPU4UTI,)%   $dll(aida,2,TCC-1-4,)°C

Das ganze sieht dann so aus, einmal im Display und im Programm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*5.* Man kann auch nur einen Text anzeigen lassen.

Zeile 1 = PC GAMES HARDWARE
Zeile 2 = User: dorow
Zeile 3 = PCGHX - HWbot Member 
Zeile 4 = sysprofile / id51692

Würde man in Zeile1 = $Flash(PC GAMES HARDWARE$)$ schreiben. Blinkt PC GAMES HARDWARE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*6.* Hier ist noch ein Video von mir, was man alles so machen kann. Es geht aber noch viel mehr z.B. für Winamp usw.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM2tAcyJCAk

*7.* Hier noch die Sensor Liste für AIDA64. Wer die Text Datei direkt möchte kann mir auch ein PN schreiben.

Temperatur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fans / Lüfter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Voltage / Spannungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



System




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keygen (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich mit LCD Smartie ein 20x4 Display für Everest ansteuern?*

wenn du das problem gelöst hast, kauf ichs mir auch^^ sry dass ich nicht helfen kann


----------



## dorow (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich mit LCD Smartie ein 20x4 Display für Everest ansteuern?*

So habe das Problem im großen und ganzen fast gelöst (nach ca.5 Stunden) 
Man benötigt aida64 was eigentlich das selbe wie Everest ist und noch die Speziale aida.dll Datei.
Im Demo Modus läuft schon mal alles. Habe mir heute das Display bestellt. Werde dann noch mal alles Überprüfen.
PS: Ist aber doch nicht so leicht wie mir das gedacht habe.


----------



## NCphalon (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich mit LCD Smartie ein 20x4 Display für Everest ansteuern?*

Ja, AIDA64 is das Nachfolgeprogramm von Everest (wird netmehr weiterentwickelt), so wie Everest der Nachfolger von AIDA32 war.


----------



## dorow (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich mit LCD Smartie ein 20x4 Display für Everest ansteuern?*

Weiß jemand wie ich Spiele Daten von Battlefield Bad Company 2 mit LCD Smartie Anzeigen lassen kann? In dem Spiel ist ja ein Plugin für die Logitech Tastaturen. Das Display welches ich mir bestellt habe ist ja fast identisch zu dem der Logitech G15 Tastatur.


----------



## darkycold (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich mit LCD Smartie ein 20x4 Display für Everest ansteuern?*

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du darüber mal ein How To machen würdest..
Mich würds wirklich sehr interessieren, da ich auch schon mit dem gedanken gespielt hatte, dies zu tun, aber leider gescheitert bin.

MfG darkycold


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich mit LCD Smartie ein 20x4 Display für Everest ansteuern?*

Crystalcontrol center?


----------



## dorow (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich mit LCD Smartie ein 20x4 Display für Everest ansteuern?*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Crystalcontrol center?


Was / wofür ist das?



darkycold schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn du darüber mal ein How To machen würdest..
> Mich würds wirklich sehr interessieren, da ich auch schon mit dem gedanken gespielt hatte, dies zu tun, aber leider gescheitert bin.


Sobald ich das Display habe und alles zu 100% so läuft werde ich ein ausführliches HowTo darüber schreiben.
Mit dem Programm aida64 gibt es keine Probleme mehr und alles läuft jetzt zu 100%


----------



## dorow (29. Mai 2011)

So, wie gewünscht habe ich hier mal ein kurzes HowTo geschrieben. Sollten noch Fragen sein könnt ihr mir gerne schreiben. 

Das was ich aber noch nicht geschafft habe ist, wie bei einer Logitech Tastatur Spiele Daten anzeigen zu lassen.
Leider brachte auch die suche im Internet, andere Foren und auch bei anderen User keine Vorschritte. Ich benötige ja die entsprechenden Plugin Dateien für LCD Smartie. 
Vielleicht kann mir ja doch noch einer Helfen.


----------



## Keygen (29. Mai 2011)

man könnte doch, wenns wirklich ähnlich wie die anzeige vom g15 arbeitet, den mod von ts nutzen, damit mann aufm display die ts channels sehen kann^^


----------



## darkycold (18. Juni 2011)

Bin jetzt mal dazu gekommen, das mal genau durch zu lesen und mal etwas rumzuprobieren.
Es ist schon wirklich geil. Super gemacht.

edit:
Ein bissel mit gespielt.
Hab aber leider das Problem, dass er bei der Grakatemp TGPU1DIO einfach ein "x" nimmt.
Leider auch keine Fehlermeldung über eine nicht funktionierende Abfrage.
Hat da einer eine Idee?

Graka $dll(aida,1,TGPU1DIO,value)°C

Eine andere Sache ist noch, dass ich gerne die Zeichen fest setzen möchte, also bei der CPU Auslastung die Zahl nicht nach hinten verschoben wird beim Sprung von 9 auf 10, sondern irgendwie davor ein Leerzeichen zu setzen..

Danke schon mal,..


----------



## chris86 (18. Juni 2011)

Kann man damit auch die Lautstärkeanzeige und einen.....ääh...Equalizer (??) anzeigen, der die Daten aus Winamp oder VLC rausgreift?

Wenn ja, wär das was für mein nächstes Projekt, die Front is noch etwas leer


----------



## dorow (21. Juni 2011)

*Ich habe jetzt die Tabelle der einzelnen Sensoren für Aida64 in meine Beschreibung auf Seite eins, ganz unten hinzugefügt!!! Dort könnt ihr noch mal alles genau nachlesen, welch Abkürzung wofür steht.*

*@darkycold*


darkycold schrieb:


> Hab aber leider das Problem, dass er bei der Grakatemp TGPU1DIO einfach ein "x" nimmt.
> Leider auch keine Fehlermeldung über eine nicht funktionierende Abfrage.
> Hat da einer eine Idee?
> 
> Graka $dll(aida,1,TGPU1DIO,value)°C



Teste mal:   Graka $dll(aida,2,TGPU1DIO,value)°C

oder   mal:   Graka $dll(aida,1,TGPU2DIO,value)°C

Auch im Programm AIDA64 denn Sensor für die Grafikkarte mit einem Haken versehen? Es kommt auch drauf an in welchem PCIE Slot die Grafikkarte steckt, daher mal mit TGPU2DIO Testen. Und immer mal mit aida,1 und aida,2 wie im Bsp. Testen! 



darkycold schrieb:


> Eine andere Sache ist noch, dass ich gerne die Zeichen fest setzen möchte, also bei der CPU Auslastung die Zahl nicht nach hinten verschoben wird beim Sprung von 9 auf 10, sondern irgendwie davor ein Leerzeichen zu setzen..



Das geht leider nicht. Kannst aber die CPU Auslastung als Graph Anzeigen lassen.

$Bar($CPUUsage%,100,10)


*@chris86*


chris86 schrieb:


> Kann man damit auch die Lautstärkeanzeige und einen.....ääh...Equalizer (??) anzeigen, der die Daten aus Winamp oder VLC rausgreift?



Das sollte mit Winamp Funktionieren. Dort kannst du alles genau nachlesen.

Winamp Spectrum Analyzer Plugin for LCD Smartie


----------



## chickenwingattack (5. August 2011)

Hey

danke für den Artikel hier, ich habe es mir mal bestellt. Ich warte zwar noch auf die Lieferung aber ich bin mir sicher es wird awesome..

Dann kann ich endlich meine alte selbstgebastelte Anzeige in Rente schicken  http://cwa.slashte.de/LCD/http://cwa.slashte.de/LCD/


----------



## Poempel (5. August 2011)

Gibt es auch größere LCD´s (mehr Zeilen) die so "einfach" angesteuert werden können?

Wenn nicht kann man mit dem Programm mehrere Displays gleichzeitig steuern?


----------



## L.B. (6. August 2011)

@darkycold: Mit diesem Befehl kann man ein Zeichen an eine feste Postion schieben: §fill(x) Das "x" ersetzt du durch die Position. 

Ich finde das Thema LCD auch sehr interessant. Momentan entwickeln wir übrigens eine Software um auch Daten vom Heatmaster auf dem LCD mithilfe von LCD Smartie anzuzeigen. Wen es interessiert: http://hls-projekt.co.de/ Allerdings sind wir noch nicht fertig. 

Die LCDs von Sure sind ja richtig günstig.


----------



## chickenwingattack (8. August 2011)

sodelle mein Display ist nun auch angekommen und ich finde es echt geil!! für 17 euro! ich meine manche wollen ja nur für das Display schon 20.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hatte mir gedanken gemacht ob ich einen Ständer basteln sollte weil der blickwinkel nicht optimal ist wenns steht aber mit vielen Distanzstücken geht des auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf jeden Fall danke für den Thread und das Produkt ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert.


----------



## dorow (21. August 2011)

Freut mich das, es doch manche hier Interessiert und sogar auch selbst versuchen.



Poempel schrieb:


> Gibt es auch größere LCD´s (mehr Zeilen) die so "einfach" angesteuert werden können?


Ja gibt es: Alphacool LCD-Display 240x128 Pixel Blau neg. schwarz



Poempel schrieb:


> Wenn nicht kann man mit dem Programm mehrere Displays gleichzeitig steuern?


Ja müsste gehen, da man ja im Programm den jeweiligen COM Port den einzelnen Displays zuordnen kann. Es muss halt das LCD Programm für jedes Display einzeln gestartet und Programmiert werden. 


Frage in eigener Sache!

Schreibt doch mal eure Einstellung hier mit zu. Mich würde auch mal Interessieren wie z.B. Winamp auf dem Display läuft.

Vielleicht hat auch einer einen TIPP wie man Daten von Spielen alla Logitech Tastatur Anzeigen lassen kann. Das habe ich noch nicht geschafft


----------



## L.B. (21. August 2011)

Du meinst sicher den Winamp Spectrum-Analyzer? Der läuft bei mir sehr stabil und fehlerfrei, die Konfiguration ist auch nicht so kompliziert. Zuersteinmal lädst du dir auf der LCD Smartie Seite das entsprechende Plugin für LCD Smartie herunter (Entpacken in den Plugin Ordner sollte klar sein). Auf der Plugin Seite kannst du dir außerdem ein entsprechendes Plugin für Winamp herunterladen, dass du (nachdem du es in den Plugin-Ordner von Winamp entpackt hast) in den Winamp-Optionen unter "Visualisierung" aktivieren kannst (Autostart des Plugins müsste es auch geben). Anschließend konfigurierst du den LCD Screen mit den ensprechenden Befehlen und das Plugin läuft (theoretisch ). Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Anpassung der Aktualisierungsrate, da die Anzeige in der Standardeinstellung nicht flüssig läuft. Am besten probierst du einfach aus, welcher Wert das Optimum darstellt (Kompromiss zwischen CPU-Last und Wiederholungsrate). Bei mir sind es ~10ms. Das steht aber alles nochmal ausführlich in der Readme des Plugins.


----------



## Poempel (26. August 2011)

dorow schrieb:


> Freut mich das, es doch manche hier Interessiert und sogar auch selbst versuchen.
> 
> 
> Ja gibt es: Alphacool LCD-Display 240x128 Pixel Blau neg. schwarz
> ...


 
Danke für die Info aber 60 Euro ist mir die Sache dann doch nicht wert


----------



## Keygen (3. September 2011)

weiss jemand wo man so ein display günstig aus deutschland kaufen kann? soll aber idiotensicher funktionieren, immerhin kaufe ich es^^


----------



## L.B. (3. September 2011)

Ich empfele diesen Shop: LC Design, Display-Module im Online-Shop, Crystalfontz, USB-. serielles, paralleles Interface, TFTs, Screenkeys, Flexfolien, Adapter, Controller
Da bekommst du Charakter-LCDs mit USB Wandlern, die dann gleich zusammengelötet werden. Mit 4x20 Zeichen LCD, USB Wandler und Kabel bist du dann aber ca. 60€ los. Der Vorteil gegenüber des Shure LCDs ist die große Auswahl an verschiedenen LCDs (alle LCDs von Crystalfontz) und du bekommst dein LCD nach zwei oder drei Tagen und nicht Wochen. 

Edit: Auch wenn der Shop nicht mehr dem aktuellen Standard entspricht, ist der Laden absolut seriös.


----------



## Keygen (4. September 2011)

zu teuer, ich brauch einen wo ich mit 20€ alles habe, ist sowas möglich? oder kosten die dinger mehr?


----------



## L.B. (4. September 2011)

Sure Electronics, s.Link im Startpost. Günstiger geht es nicht, wenn man als Privatmann kauft. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man LCD + Wandler + Zubehör bekommt, ist das extrem günstig. Wenn man natürlich eine andere Farbe als Blau haben möchte, muss man auf die oben genannte Alternative zurückgreifen.
Ansonsten gibt es nur Selbstbaulösungen, z.B. hier. Das Teil habe ich auch schon gebaut und folgende Nachteile sind mir aufgefallen:
- wenn man keinen PC mit Parallelport oder einen USB to ISP Wandler hat, kann man den µC nicht flashen 
- man kann nur StLCD zur Anzeige nutzen, dass im Gegensatz zu LCD Smartie meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich gut ist
- damit die Treiber laufen, muss Windows im Testsigning-Mode ausgeführt werden (wovon man aber nichts mitbekommt, wenn man das Wasserzeichen in der unteren linken Ecke auf dem Desktop wegpatcht)
- die Gesamtkosten belaufen sich mit LCD und Bauteilen auf knapp unter 40€ ()


----------



## x-domi-x (20. November 2011)

Ich binn jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines 4x20 Punktematrix LCD 

Jedoch suche ich eine Alternative zu Aida64. 
Warum? 1. Ist das nicht kostenlos und 2. muss Aida64 dauernd geöffnet sein, damit man z.B. die CPU und GPU Temperatur bzw. Auslastung usw. anzeigen lassen kann.
Gibt es da nicht eine andere Lösung? Eine, bei der man nicht ein Programm öffnen muss, das die Daten an LCD Smartie übergibt?
Oder zumindest ein Programm, dass sich automatisch beim Windowsstart öffnet und im Hintergrund läuft?

Anzeigen lassen möchte ich:
(- Gesammtauslastung der CPU)
(- CPU Gehäusetemperatur)
- Temperatur der einzelnen CPU Kerne
- Auslastung der einzelnen CPU Kerne
- GraKa Auslastung
- GraKa Temperatur
Die ersten beiden Punkte sind nice to have, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein.

Hatt jemand Tipps/Vorschläge/Ideen?

MfG Domi


----------



## dorow (24. November 2011)

Da wirst du nicht um aida64 herum kommen. Google mal, dann hast du es auch kostenlos  (mehr unter PN)

Du musst immer ein Programm laufen lassen das die Daten zum Display sendet. Aida64 kann man so einstellen das es automatisch mit Windows gestartet wird und sofort im System Trey verschwindet. Desweiteren kann man sich auch einzelne Werte in der Sidebar Anzeigen lassen.


----------



## 9ff (24. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe vor ca 6 Wochen das erste mal diesen HowTo Beitrag gelesen. Ein gelungener Beitrag (Hut ab!) 

Ich habe daraufhin beim eBay Chinetzen ein LCD Display USB (Edition I) geordert. Nach 29 Tagen habe ich 
es dann bekommen und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem guten Stück. Tolle Verarbeitung schöne Lötstellen und 
der Preis von nur 17,25 EUR sind Spitze.

dorow hat mir dann auf Anfrage per PN seine Text Datei zukommen lassen was mir sehr geholfen hat, dass 
LCD Programm nach meinen wünschen zu konfigurieren. Danke dorow!!!

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von meinem LCD:


Noch mal DANKE für den tollen Beitrag!

_Gruß Heiko (9ff)_


----------



## x-domi-x (25. März 2012)

Sieht ja ganz toll aus... 
Wie hast du das nVidia und das Windows Logo gemacht? Ist das unter dem Windows Logo die Betriebszeit? Wenn ja, wie macht man die?

MfG Domi


----------



## Mastermoussa (28. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ebenfalls solch einen LCD Display und er will bei mir einfach nicht die Graka Temp anzeigen -.-
Ich habe die aktuellste Aida64 Extreme Version und alle anderen Sachen, die ich getestet habe (Lüftergeschwindigkeit, CPU Temp etc.) zeigt er an. Nur bei der Graka Temp kommt "x"
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen ? 

Mfg Philipp


----------



## dorow (1. Mai 2012)

Mastermoussa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ebenfalls solch einen LCD Display und er will bei mir einfach nicht die Graka Temp anzeigen -.-
> Ich habe die aktuellste Aida64 Extreme Version und alle anderen Sachen, die ich getestet habe (Lüftergeschwindigkeit, CPU Temp etc.) zeigt er an. Nur bei der Graka Temp kommt "x"
> ...



Was hast du für eine Grafikkarte?
Zeigt Aida64 die Temperatur an ( GPU Diode )?
Mach mal bitte ein Bild.

Bei mir:  GPU:$dll(aida,1,TGPU1DIO,value)°C Teste auch mal GPU:$dll(aida,2,TGPU1DIO,value)°C oder GPU:$dll(aida,3,TGPU1DIO,value)°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastermoussa (1. Mai 2012)

Ich hab eine Sapphire HD4890 Vapor x.
Ja, alles wird normal angezeigt....
aber auf dem Display wird immer nur "x" gezeigt =(
Die Graka Temp war der Hauptgrund für den Display.... und jetzt gehts einfach net


----------



## dorow (1. Mai 2012)

Teste mal: GPU:$dll(aida,1,TGPU1MEM,value)°C  für die Memory Temp, bei dir 46°C

TGPU1DIO	=  GPU1*Diode
TGPU1AMB	=  GPU1*Ambient
TGPU1MEM	=  GPU1*Memory
TGPU1VRM	=  GPU1*VRM


----------



## Mastermoussa (1. Mai 2012)

Wird auch nur X angezeigt....
Irgendwann hatte ich es auch mal hinbekommen, dass vrm geht... aber das klappt auch nicht mehr -.-
Das Komische ist, dass letztens als ich bei nem Kumpel war der auch net die cpu temp angezeigt hat... als ich den PC dann wieder bei mir angeschlossen hatte ging es dann wieder...


----------



## dorow (1. Mai 2012)

Teste mal: GPU:$dll(aida,1,TGPU1MEMIO,value)°C

Function 1
 returns any available value or label from the aida
 it must be called using two parameters. The first is the sensor name and the  second is the value that you want to return (label or value)

 examples:
 $dll(aida,1,TGPU1DIO,value)  returns the temprature of the graphics card
 $dll(aida,1,TGPU1DIO,label)  returns the sensor name

Muss aber etwas schnell gehen, ich bin Müde.


----------



## Mastermoussa (1. Mai 2012)

Sry aber bin nach meiner Nachricht sofort pennen gegangen 
Ja, hab alles getestet... sogar den Sensornamen und der zeigt weiterhin nur X an -.-


----------



## dorow (1. Mai 2012)

Das Problem liegt nur an der Sensor Bezeichnung (die Abkürzung). Aida64 zeigt dir die Temperatur ja an, also kann es auch das Display, aber nur mit der richtigen Sensor Bezeichnung.
Da ich aber eine Nvidia Karte habe, kann ich das leider nicht Testen.
Da hilft nur Testen (mit der Bezeichnung: TGPU1xxx )


----------



## Mastermoussa (5. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt alles mögliche probiert aber es nicht geschafft =(
Kann es vielleicht sein, dass die dll datei von aida64 diesen sensor von meiner Graka nicht kennt und das deshalb nicht geht?
Oder gibt es ein Alternativprogramm mit dem ich die CPU,GPU und HDD Temp anzeigen kann?


----------



## 9ff (10. Mai 2012)

x-domi-x schrieb:


> Sieht ja ganz toll aus...
> Wie hast du das nVidia und das Windows Logo gemacht? Ist das unter dem Windows Logo die Betriebszeit? Wenn ja, wie macht man die?
> 
> MfG Domi



Betriebszeit = $UpTims

nVidia Logo Reihe 1 
$CustomChar(1,0,0,0,1,3,6,12,28)$CustomChar(2,0,7,31,24,1,7,12,24)$CustomChar(3,31,3,0,28,3,0,24,29)$CustomChar(4,31,31,15,7,19,9,25,19)$Chr(176)$Chr(158)$Chr(131)$Chr(132) NVIDIA GEFORCE
nVidia Logo Reihe 2
$CustomChar(5,28,12,6,3,1,0,0,0)$CustomChar(6,24,12,7,1,24,31,7,0)$CustomChar(7,31,24,1,7,28,0,3,31)$CustomChar(8,7,31,23,19,1,15,31,31)$Chr(133)$Chr(134)$Chr(135)$Chr(136)  GTX 560 Ti

Windows Logo Reihe 1 
Windows $CustomChar(1,0,1,0,0,1,0,0,1)$CustomChar(2,0,0,1,21,4,1,21,5)$CustomChar(3,7,25,25,17,17,17,23,31)$CustomChar(4,28,31,19,17,17,17,29,31)$Chr(176)$Chr(158)$Chr(131)$Chr(132)
Windows Logo Reihe 2
SEVEN   $CustomChar(5,0,1,0,0,1,0,0,0)$CustomChar(6,20,5,1,21,4,1,21,4)$CustomChar(7,17,17,23,31,31,16,0,0)$CustomChar(8,17,17,29,31,3,0,0,0)$Chr(133)$Chr(134)$Chr(135)$Chr(136)

Gruß 9ff


----------



## dorow (10. Mai 2012)

9ff schrieb:


> Betriebszeit = $UpTims
> 
> nVidia Logo Reihe 1
> $CustomChar(1,0,0,0,1,3,6,12,28)$CustomChar(2,0,7,31,24,1,7,12,24)$CustomChar(3,31,3,0,28,3,0,24,29)$CustomChar(4,31,31,15,7,19,9,25,19)$Chr(176)$Chr(158)$Chr(131)$Chr(132) NVIDIA GEFORCE
> ...


 Bei mir geht das leider nicht 
Was mach ich falsch.


----------



## 9ff (10. Mai 2012)

Kuck dir mal den Screen Shot an!


----------



## dorow (10. Mai 2012)

Nvidia Reihe 1 läuft zwei nicht.

Windows läuft jetzt auch.


----------



## 9ff (10. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hilft dir das?


----------



## dorow (10. Mai 2012)

Habe den Fehler gefunden!

Alt:  $CustomChar(5,28,12,6,3,1,0,0,0)$CustomChar(6,24,1 2,7,1,24,31,7,0)$CustomChar(7,31,24,1,7,28,0,3,31) $CustomChar(8,7,31,23,19,1,15,31,31)$Chr(133)$Chr( 134)$Chr(135)$Chr(136)

Neu: $CustomChar(5,28,12,6,3,1,0,0,0)$CustomChar(6,24,12,7,1,24,31,7,0)$CustomChar(7,31,24,1,7,28,0,3,31) $CustomChar(8,7,31,23,19,1,15,31,31)$Chr(133)$Chr( 134)$Chr(135)$Chr(136)

Die 12 wahr auseinander!

 Danke für die Grafik!!!!


----------



## 9ff (10. Mai 2012)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom schwarz eloxiertem Alu Gehäuse mit Spiegel Plexi Front


----------



## dorow (10. Mai 2012)

Ich habe auch noch ein paar Bilder von meiner Display Halterung 

Habe diese aber selber gebaut und meinem jetzigen Projekt angepasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RainbowCrash (8. September 2012)

Ich grab den Thread mal aus, kann ich dieses Display auch verwenden? Ich blick ehrlich gesagt nicht so wirklich durch ob ich das Teil via USB ansteuern kann, aber n weiß/blaues passt einfach absolut nicht zu meinem Projekt.


----------



## dorow (8. September 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Ich grab den Thread mal aus, kann ich dieses Display auch verwenden? Ich blick ehrlich gesagt nicht so wirklich durch ob ich das Teil via USB ansteuern kann, aber n weiß/blaues passt einfach absolut nicht zu meinem Projekt.


Im Grunde ja. Musst halt nur sehen das du Treiber für Windows bekommst und eine USB Platine. Das HD44780 wird auch von LCD Smartie und vielen Programmen unterstützt.

Hier mal ein weißes: USB-LCD-Textdisplay 4x20 Zeichen, HD44780, I2C, weiss


----------



## RainbowCrash (9. September 2012)

dorow schrieb:


> Hier mal ein weißes: USB-LCD-Textdisplay 4x20 Zeichen, HD44780, I2C, weiss


 
Danke für den Tipp, hab n eins gefunden das perfekt passt, ich schau mich mal nach ner USB Platine um


----------



## Monstermoe (13. November 2012)

Bin jetzt auch Besitzer eines LCD Display



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 9ff (22. November 2012)

*Cool  Baust du noch ein Gehäuse?*

*Ist das mit Aktivitäts-LED beim Datenaustausch oder was leuchtet da orange?*


----------



## Monstermoe (23. November 2012)

Ein Gehäuse wird noch gebaut und die orange LED leuchtet wenn das Display an ist  kann aber noch 2 weitere anschließen. Die eine leuchtet beim Datenaustausch und die Funktion der dritten LED habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mal ne Frage: Geht das auch mit einem von diesen Displays? 
https://www.sparkfun.com/categories/148


----------



## dorow (3. Dezember 2012)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage: Geht das auch mit einem von diesen Displays?
> https://www.sparkfun.com/categories/148


Welches Display meinst du?

Die 16x2 würden Funktionieren da diese (HD44780) von LCDSmartie unterstützt werden. Aber ein großes Problem wird sein, wie du es ansteuern möchtest. Da es kein USB Anschluss hat.
Außer du kannst dir einen USB Anschluss selber bauen.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

Konkret meinte ich dieses hier:
https://www.sparkfun.com/products/709
USB-Anschluss werd ich selber wohl nicht hinkriegen 
Geht das auch anders?


----------



## dorow (3. Dezember 2012)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> USB-Anschluss werd ich selber wohl nicht hinkriegen
> Geht das auch anders?


Nein, wen du keine Kenntnisse von Elektronik hast wirst du das selber nicht zum laufen bekommen.

Kauf dir lieber für ein paar Euro mehr ein fertiges LCD Display mit USB Schnittstelle. Da ersparst du dir eine menge ergär.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

Kennst du eins mit gelber/weißer Schrift auf schwarzem Grund?


----------



## dorow (3. Dezember 2012)

Nur das hier: USB-LCD-Textdisplay 4x20 Zeichen, HD44780, I2C, weiss Kostet aber auch 43 Euro.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

Hmmm...
Da muss man doch bloß ne platine richtig anlöten, oder? Ist das schwer?


----------



## joasas (3. Dezember 2012)

So einfach ist das leider nicht. Man muss eine Schaltung erstellen, diese layouten und dann auf eine Platine übertragen (bei USB rate ich von Blankdraht ab, es geht, aber naja, die Leitungen sollten wenigstens gleich lang sein und das ist bei Blankdraht nicht ganz so einfach), dann muss der µC der in der Schaltung sitzt (geht auch anderst, aber das wäre eine einfache Möglichkeit, siehe lcd2usb Projekt) programmiert werden, das geht zwar alles recht einfach wenn man die Grundlagen beherrscht, aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann wird das eher weniger was.


----------



## sualfred (23. Januar 2013)

Servus,

ist es irgendwie möglich 2 LCDs anzusteuern mit unterschiedlichen Informationen?

Beispiel:
LCD 1 = CPU Takt, Temp, Fan RPM, Auslastung
LCD 2 = GPU Takt, Temp, Fan RPM


----------



## dorow (23. Januar 2013)

sualfred schrieb:


> Servus,
> ist es irgendwie möglich 2 LCDs anzusteuern mit unterschiedlichen Informationen?


Ja.

Du brauchst zwei Ordner z.B. LCDSmartie1 und LCDSmartie2. 
Der erste Ordner ist dann für LCD 1 = CPU Takt, Temp, Fan RPM, Auslastung und der zweite Ordner für LCD 2 = GPU Takt, Temp, Fan RPM


----------



## sualfred (23. Januar 2013)

dorow schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Du brauchst zwei Ordner z.B. LCDSmartie1 und LCDSmartie2.
> Der erste Ordner ist dann für LCD 1 = CPU Takt, Temp, Fan RPM, Auslastung und der zweite Ordner für LCD 2 = GPU Takt, Temp, Fan RPM


 
Ich muss Quasi LCD Smartie blöd gesagt 2x starten?
Ok 
Damit hab ich kein Problem


----------



## dorow (23. Januar 2013)

Genau.
Du kannst das auch schon ohne externes LCD Testen!


----------



## Wortakrobat (24. Januar 2013)

Moin,

tolles HowTo. Würde genau solch ein externes Display gerne haben. Habe dazu einmal 2 raus gesucht- vielleicht kann mir jemand mehr dazu sagen.

1602 LCD Display USB (Edition I) Smartie module PC Case | eBay

und

TFT LCD Display Module Mini STM32 Development Board Entwicklungsboard USB Kabel | eBay

Das erste hat zwar nur zwei Zeilen, wäre aber eigentlich ausreichend - hätte zwei oder mehr (Beispielsweise CPU + GraKa) Temps auf dem Display. Mehr geht zwar immer, muss aber nicht. Das zweite ist laut der Beschreibung ein Touch (?) Display, ob das allerdings was für diese Zwecke wäre und man dafür dieses TFT Display nehmen kann - Who knows...?

Alternativen sind freilich gern gesehen - wobei ich nciht 100%ig genau weiß wonach ich suchen muss bzw. auf was ich achten muss. Ist quasi mein erstes kleines Projekt dieser Art. Somit bitte ich an dieser Stelle einmal um Hilfe - bitte mit Bezugsquellen für eben solche Displays.

Edit: Preislich würde der Spaß enden bei 30,00 €... mehr sollte es dann nicht kosten...


----------



## joasas (24. Januar 2013)

Das 2. ist allerdings nicht einfach nur ein Display sondern ein ganzes Dev Board. Sprich du musst erst mal eine Firmware schreiben. Ggf. hat jemand für das schon eine geschrieben und du kannst einfach diese auspielen, wenn nicht wirst du diese wohl oder übel erst einmal in C programmieren dürfen.


----------



## Wortakrobat (24. Januar 2013)

Okay, ich würde sagen das übersteigt meine Fähigkeiten, somit also das erste? Noch eine andere Idee als Bezugsquelle zu ähnlichen Preisen bzw. mehr Auswahl?

[EDIT] erstes 2 zeiliges Display nun bestellt- mal sehen wann (ob) es ankommt....

[EDIT2] 

@sualfred gibt auch nen Plugin um 2 Displays seperat anzusteuern...

@dorow Ne Idee warum das aida plugin bei mir nur teilweise funktioniert? Aida zeigt mir alle GPU Werte an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich bekomme die MEMIO und die SHADER Temps der HD5870 nicht ausgelesen, sprich nicht in die virtuelle LCD Anzeige importiet (warte ja noch auf das eigentliche Display). Sind diese Temps nur errechnet so das dafür gar kein richtiger Temp Wert vorhanden ist? GPU und GPUVRM funktionieren tadellos. Oder ist dies auf etwas anderes zurück zu führen? Habe nun auch schon mehrere anderePlugins ausprobiert - selbes Ergebnis - wobei ich dort nichtmal mehr die VRAM Temps übertragen bekomme.

Alle anderen Temps funktionieren Problemlos, sind aber in der Hauptsache aus Speedfan ausgelesen, da dies sowieso immer läuft.


[EDIT 3] (da hier ja keiner Antwortet...leider...selbst GELÖST!)

Also habe das Problem mit den Temps gelöst bekommen. Alles ist auslesbar was AIDA64 auslesen kann. Einfach in der Registry, nachdem man alles wie im HowTo beschrieben gemacht hat, nach schauen wie genau die Werte benannt sind. 

Registry-Schlüssel hierzu müsste sein: (Wie rufe ich die Registrierung auf? Windows Symbol Taste + R drücken, regedit eingeben und durch die Ordner durchdängeln...)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\FinalWire\Aida64\SensorValues

dort kann man alle Bezeichnungen sauber nach lesen inkl. passender Erklärung in der Registrierung. Dann nur noch auswählen ob man label oder value anzeigen lassen will und ab gehts.... 

In meinem Fall Beispielhaft: GPU MemIO  $dll(aida,1,TGPU1DIOM,value)°C

In diesem Sinne und an alle zukünftigen Leser die irgendwann nicht mehr weiter kommen: Es geht alles mit ein wenig Geduld... In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Tommi1 (23. Februar 2013)

So. Hab mir jetzt auch sowas bestellt:
USB-LCD-Textdisplay 4x20 Zeichen, HD44780, I2C, blau | eBay

Smartie ist schon installiert und die Anzeigewerte eingebene (wenn es kommt, muss ich es einfach nur anstöpseln).

Löst dann meinen einen Lian Li TR 5 ab, denn ich nur zur überwachung der Radiator Lüfter und der Pumpe installiert hab (da wird man ganz schön blöd, wenn 2 solche Teile verbaut sind und ed am laufenden Band blinkt....).


Das LCD soll in das Gehäuse in eine 5.25er Blende verbaut werden. Wie macht man das am besten? Mit Kleber (z.B. Heißkleber, Sekundenkleber...)?

Und wo schliesst man das Display an? An nem richtigen USB Anschluß oder am USB Anschluß am MB?


----------



## Wortakrobat (24. Februar 2013)

Dann werde ich auch mal meine "Erfolgsbilder" posten... Hab mal die Masse weg gelassen und quasi nur die Graphics hoch geladen, denke mal das sollte langen...

Das Windows Logo ging noch fix....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das AMD Logo war ebenfalls relativ easy...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber am ATI Logo kann man quasi verzweifeln auf Grund der 8 Sonderzeichen Begrenzung...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Aber es kann sich ja gerne mal jemand am Intel versuchen...)

Aber mittlerweile ist alles so geworden wie ich es mir gedacht habe, bis auf den Einbauort. Hatte mit einem größeren Winkel gerechnet aus dem man das Display lesen kann, aber was solls, es fühlt sich am neuen Ort ebenso Wohl. 

Und endlich kann ich meine SpaWas im Auge behalten beim Zocken - und das für rund 15 €....Somit *Danke Dorow für dieses HowTo.
*


----------



## Hyco (10. November 2013)

Gibt's eigentlich auch irgendwo 4x40 LCD Displays mit USB?

Suche schon die ganze Zeit aber werde nicht fündig.


----------



## CmdCobra (10. November 2013)

Abend Hyco,

nein ist mir nicht bekannt. Die gängisten sind die 4x20er Displays.
Dafür gibt es mitlerweile ein paar USB Ansteuerungen.

der Commander


----------



## Hyco (10. November 2013)

Okay, hab mich jetzt auch für das hier entschieden: 20x4 LCD Smartie Kit Starter White on Blue LCD | eBay


----------



## Nils_93 (19. November 2013)

Hyco schrieb:


> Okay, hab mich jetzt auch für das hier entschieden: 20x4 LCD Smartie Kit Starter White on Blue LCD | eBay


 
Ich auch. Danke fuers super Tutorial dorow! Tolle Sache. Mal sehen was fuer ein Case ich mir in der Wartezeit schustern kann. Hat vielleicht mal jemand die Abmessungen des reinen Displays zur Hand? Damit ich weiss wie gross der Ausschnitt im Gehaeuse sein muss.
Als kleiner Hinweis fuer alle die bei sure-display ordern wollen:
Es gibt das Display zweimal. Einmal fuer 22.33 USD hier und einmal fuer 18.86 USD hier. Es sind exakt die gleichen Displays, gleichen Produktnummern, Daten etc. Nur der Preis ist bei dem einem hoeher  

Achso eine Frage noch:
Wie oben gesagt werde ich ein kleines Gehaeuse planen&bauen. Wuerde es hier eventuell Interessenten geben die auch eines haben wollen wuerden? Dann wuerde ich ein negativ machen, so dass man relativ simpel das ganze aus GFK fertigen kann. Let me know


----------



## Hyco (19. November 2013)

Nils_93 schrieb:


> Nur der Preis ist bei dem einem hoeher


 
Nicht wirklich, denn beim günstigeren kommen noch Versandkosten oben drauf


----------



## Nils_93 (19. November 2013)

Hyco schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, denn beim günstigeren kommen noch Versandkosten oben drauf


 
Stimmt, habe ich uebersehen^^ Naja

Andere Frage: Sendet LCD Smartie auch Daten zum Display, wenn dieses Aus ist? Ueberlege naehmlich, einen Ein-/Ausschalter zu verbauen. Jedoch will ich dann nicht jedes mal vom PC Hoeren: Neue Hardware Gefunden....


----------



## Nils_93 (22. November 2013)

Hi,

mein Display kam heute (ging echt fix) und ich habe leider ein Problem, denn das LCD zeigt keine Werte an. Scheinbar liegt es an LCD Smartie, denn das meckert rum wenn ich die Einstellungen wie auf Seite 1 uebernehme. 

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee woran es liegen kann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG NIls


----------



## Tommi1 (22. November 2013)

Was ist den das für ein Display (ev. mal nen Link zum Anbieter).
Bei Dir steht auch COM1.
Da muss COM4 stehen

Ansonsten fehlt die Display DLL Datei.

Fast jedes Display hat eine eigene DLL Datei, die bei Display dabei liegt oder von der Hersteller- /Anbieter Seite runtergeladen werden kann.
Desweiteren ist auch ein Treiber für das Display notwendig, ohne den es erst gar keine Daten per USB bekommt bzw. angesprochen wird.

Normal wird auch eine Anleitung mitgeliefert, wo drin steht, wie man das Display anschließt, die Treiber instelliert und woher man die passende DLL Datei herbekommt.


----------



## Nils_93 (22. November 2013)

Hi Tommi, dank dir fuer deine Antwort.

Also ich habe das 20x4 LCD Display von Sure Electronics --> 20x4 LCD Smartie Kit Starter White on Blue LCD | eBay
Dieses ist ja extra fuer LCD Smartie gemacht. Die Aida.dll habe ich geladen, und auch bei LCD Smartie in den Ordner plugins getan. Angezeigt wird mir die aida.dll im Programm auch, nur aendert das leider nichts daran, dass ich nichts sehen kann auf dem Display.
Auf der Hersteller-Seite bekomme ich leider keine Treiber fuer das Display, dort wird man nur auf den Ebay-Store verwiesen.Eine Anleitung lag leider nicht bei.
Es gibt zwar auf der Webseite Treiber (Download Center---Sure Electronics Co., Ltd.) , allerdings fuer das DE-LP14111 und ich habe das DE-LP14112. Die fuers DE-LP14111 habe ich installiert, aber natuerlich laeuft das DE-LP14112 damit nicht...top :mad:

Hast du vielleicht noch eine Idee?

MfG Nils


----------



## Tommi1 (22. November 2013)

Wo siehst Du das Aida.dll? Im Program unter "Diplay Plugin"?
Dann ist das falsch.
Im Ordner von LCD Smartie kommt die AIDA.dll in den Ordner "plugins".
Die Display DLL kommt in den Ordner "displays"

Les Dir aber dazu die Anleitung durch. Da müsste dann drin stehen, ob es eine extra Display DLL benötigt und wie sie heißt.

Wenn bei dem Ebay Angebot mal schaust, was unter dem Link zum Download Center steht, dann wirst Du weiterkommen )
Dann kommst Du nämlich hier hin, wenn Du im Download Center  DE-LD021  eingibts.
Dann hast Du auch den Treiber, Anleitung und das Display Plugin.
Download Center---Sure Electronics Co., Ltd.


----------



## Hyco (23. November 2013)

Der COM-Port ist logischerweise nicht immer COM4, das ist bei jedem unterschiedlich.

Einfach auf Start -> Geräte und Drucker.

Unten ist dann sowas wie "Silicon Labs CP210x USB to UART Bridge (_*COM5*_)" aufgeführt.


----------



## Hyco (25. November 2013)

Na super, da richtet man alles schon ein, und stellt dann fest, dass das Display plötzlich den Geist aufgegeben hat:

Bis gestern hat's noch funktioniert, jetzt erkennt Windows das Gerät nicht mehr (Die Startnachricht auf dem LCD Display wird aber angezeigt).
Die Treiber hab ich schon versucht neu zu installieren, aber ohne Erfolg.

Jemand Tipps?


----------



## Nils_93 (26. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich wollte euch mal mein fertiges LCD Smartie zeigen.
Ich hatte zunächst vor das ganze als kleine Box auf dem Schreibtisch zu intigrieren. Da ich jedoch  keine Lust auf nochmehr Kabel am Schreibtisch hatte, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen das ganze ins Case einzubauen - und zwar sehr schlicht. Fertig sieht das ganze dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Isgesamt war das ein ganz schöner Akt das Display da so sauber einzubauen und das es so hinein passt hing auch damit zusammen das mein Case dafür einfach wie gemacht erschien. 
Dennoch bin ich leider nicht zufrieden mit dem LCD. Ich habe häufiger mal das Phänomen, dass mein LCD ohne Grund entweder gar nicht erst angeht, oder aber einfach nur den Hintergrund (blau) zeigt und sonst nichts. Komischerweise hilft dann auch ein Reboot nicht (auch nicht wenn ich den Netzstecker ziehe nach dem ausschalten), sondern nur wenn ich ihn gewollt abstürzen lasse. Also eiskalt Strom aus im Betrieb. Dann startet es zuverlässig. Das kanns allerdings nicht sein, daher meine Frage ob ihr eine Idee habet woran das wohl liegen mag. Zudem liest Aida den Clockspeed meiner CPU falsch aus. Aida sagt es sein 3.4 Ghz, dabei läuft sie auf 4.4 Ghz. Da mein Ego so einen Error natürlich nicht abkann ( :3 ) habe ich das ganze nun einfach manuell auf 4.4 Ghz eingestellt. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Ahnung wie ich Aida dazu bekomme das ganze korrekt auszulesen?

Ok, vielen Dank schonmal,

Nils


----------



## dorow (26. Dezember 2013)

Das sieht sehr gut aus. 
Zu deinen Abstürzen des Display: Teste mal eine andere aida64 Version.

Zu deiner CPU Takdung, diese kannst du in Aida64 Manuel einstellen. Da müsste unter CPU Einstellungen irgendwo ein Wert mit 100 stehen, diesen musst du erhöhen bis dein Takt richtig angezeigt wird.

PS: CPU Takt kann doch nicht selbst angepasst werden. Habe das mit der CPU Temperatur verwechselt! Musst wie gesagt mal eine neuere Aida64 Version Testen.


----------



## Tommi1 (30. Dezember 2013)

Kann mir bitte jemand mal nen Tipp geben, wie ich die GPU Clock (MHz) in LCD Smartie einbringe, daß ich diese anzeigen lassen kann?

Dieses gibt es ja nicht bei Aida


----------



## Hyco (30. Dezember 2013)

Tommi1 schrieb:


> Dieses gibt es ja nicht bei Aida


 
Klaro! 

$dll(aida,2,SGPU1CLK,)


----------



## Tommi1 (30. Dezember 2013)

Jaaa... den Wert kenne ich aus der Liste.
Aber damit passiert nichts, da dieser in Aida nicht existiert zum auswählen (Einstellungen > Externe Applicationen).
Und somit kann er auch nicht in die Registry geschrieben werden um dort abgerufen zu werden.


----------



## plaenky (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin auf den threat hier gestoßen und hab auch mal nach einem LCD gesucht.
Ich bin auf dieses hier gestosen: USB 2.8" TFT LCD module LCD sys info display temperature fan AIDA64 LCD Smartie | eBay
Würde das auch funktionieren?


----------



## dorow (30. Dezember 2013)

Tommi1 schrieb:


> Jaaa... den Wert kenne ich aus der Liste.
> Aber damit passiert nichts, da dieser in Aida nicht existiert zum auswählen (Einstellungen > Externe Applicationen).
> Und somit kann er auch nicht in die Registry geschrieben werden um dort abgerufen zu werden.


Deine Grafikkarte wird wahrscheinlich nicht von deiner Aida64 Version unterstützt. Kannst du denn GPU Takt unter Computer - Overclock sehen? Müsste am ende unter: Grafikprozessor Eigenschaften stehen.
Siehe Bilder im Anhang!!!



plaenky schrieb:


> Ich bin auf den threat hier gestoßen und hab auch mal nach einem LCD gesucht.
> Ich bin auf dieses hier gestosen: USB 2.8" TFT LCD module LCD sys info display temperature fan AIDA64 LCD Smartie | eBay
> Würde das auch funktionieren?


Das Display benutzt ein anderes Programm ( LCDsysinfo) um angesprochen zu werden. Geht also nicht mit LCDSmartie und ob das andere Programm Aida64 komplett unterstützt kann man nicht zu 100% vorhersagen.


----------



## Tommi1 (30. Dezember 2013)

Ne. Das hab ich nicht.
Kann also keine GPU Takt in der AIDA Version auslesen.

HAb die Aida Extrem Edition  Extreme Engineer 2.85.2400

Was hast Du für eine?


Edit:

Hab jetzt mal eine andere Version installiert und damit hats geklappt.


----------



## dorow (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe immer die neuste 

Na dann läuft ja jetzt alles bei dir


----------



## Tommi1 (30. Dezember 2013)

Jep.
Danke Dir für den Hinweis.


----------



## DOcean (2. Januar 2014)

plaenky schrieb:


> Ich bin auf den threat hier gestoßen und hab auch mal nach einem LCD gesucht.
> Ich  bin auf dieses hier gestosen:  USB  2.8" TFT LCD module LCD sys info display temperature fan AIDA64 LCD  Smartie | eBay
> Würde das auch funktionieren?


 
Danke für den Link das Teil sieht cool aus...

PS: für 2 Dollar mehr gibts eine Version für GOverlay Lcdsysinfo for Goverlay USB 2 8" TFT LCD Module Gamer Gadget FPS Hype Smartie | eBay

Das scheint mir Softwaremäßig ausgereifter...


----------



## plaenky (2. Januar 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> Danke für den Link das Teil sieht cool aus...
> 
> PS: für 2 Dollar mehr gibts eine Version für GOverlay Lcdsysinfo for Goverlay USB 2 8" TFT LCD Module Gamer Gadget FPS Hype Smartie | eBay
> 
> Das scheint mir Softwaremäßig ausgereifter...



Das sieht schon besser aus. 
 LcdSysinfo hab ich mir mal runtergeladen, aber das sieht schon ziemlich traurig aus.
 Das von dir verlinkte sieht schon wesentlich besser aus.
 Aber vorerst hab ich mir doch einfach ein normales 4x20 LCD für LCD Smartie bestellt.
 Lieber ein einfaches Textdisplay, das mir alles anzeigen kann, als ein unausgereiftes Grafikdisplay das mir nicht das anzeigt was ich möchte.
 Deshalb auch noch eine Frage. Hat jemand eine Möglichkeit gefunden Date von Aquasuite (Aquaero 5) auszulesen und ans Display weiterzugeben?
 Würde wenn möglich auf dem Display noch zusätzlich Wassertemperatur anzeigen lassen zu den restlichen Daten.


----------



## dorow (2. Januar 2014)

plaenky schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Möglichkeit gefunden Date von Aquasuite (Aquaero 5) auszulesen und ans Display weiterzugeben?
> Würde wenn möglich auf dem Display noch zusätzlich Wassertemperatur anzeigen lassen zu den restlichen Daten.



Die Daten aus dem Aquaero können leider nicht so einfach ausgelesen werden. Es gibt noch keine dll Datei die die Daten für andere Programme zum auslessen bereit stellt. Und von Aquacomputer gibt es auch keine Bemühungen solch eine dll Datei freizugeben. Es wurden schon mehrere Anfragen im Aquacomputer Forum gestellt, aber die Firma hat kein Interesse gezeigt.
Da muss wohl ein Informatiker oder Programmierer selbst ran. Vielleicht findet sich ja hier im Forum einer dazu.


----------



## DOcean (2. Januar 2014)

Downloads - Open Hardware Monitor

Unterstützt TBalancer und Heatmaster (<-hab ich) ich weiß hilft nicht viel aber vlt ist irgendwann ne Neuanschaffung fällig...

Die Daten aus dem Tool kann dann das GOverlay auslesen, daher hab ich mir mal gleich eins bestellt


----------



## Nils_93 (3. Januar 2014)

Hi Dorow,

danke für deinen Tipp. Jedoch funktioniert er leider nicht, da ich bereits die aktuellste Version von Aida64 habe, zumindest laut deren Website. Ich habe 4.00.2700 und das ist auch das was als letzter Download zur Verfügung steht.
Ich werde mir nun einen Schalter kaufen, der wird von unten unsichtbar ins Case intiegriert - löten und dremel kann ich ja  So kann ich dann das Display im laufenden an und abschalten. Ich hoffe mal, dass dann beim wieder einschalten das Display sich korrekt initiallisiert und alle Werte korrekt ausgelesen werden. Übrigens habe ich in die Slotblende wo das Display sitzt noch ein NFC-Chip verpflanzt, sodass man bei "zu nahe kommen" direkt auf meine sysprofile.de Seite gelangt - kam bisher gut an auf LANs 
Wenn die CPU sich nicht korrekt auslesen lässt, lasse ich es halt so wie es derzeit ist, mit dem Wert 4400 Mhz als statischen LCDSmartie Text, geht auch. Was ich bisher noch nicht gepackt habe, ist mir meinen aktuellen Down-/Upload anzeigen zu lassen. Ich möchte ausschließlich die Werte des Onboard LAN-Adapter auslesen, jedoch gelingt mir dies leider nicht. Hast du da eventuell einen Tipp parat welche Einstellungen ich nehmen muss?

MfG Nils


----------



## dorow (3. Januar 2014)

@ Nils_93

Leider kann ich dir bei deinen Down und Upload raten nicht weiter helfen. Die werden bei mir auch nicht angezeigt. Ich habe auch noch nicht heraus gefunden woran das liegt.


----------



## tripod (22. Januar 2014)

habe mir auch mal eins geordert. bin sehr gespannt. ich melde mich sobald ich das ding habe


----------



## tripod (7. März 2014)

heute angekommen 

absolut klasse das teil. das lange warten hat sich gelohnt.

der zoll wollte es sich auch noch angucken... deshalb erst heute angekommen... nunja ende gut alles gut


----------



## tripod (8. März 2014)

mal noch foto gemacht.

bin echt begeistert 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mattmax (11. März 2014)

Kann man das Display auch intern am usb anschliessen?


----------



## DOcean (12. März 2014)

klar mußt du dir nur ein passendes Kabel basteln


----------



## Nils_93 (12. März 2014)

Mattmax schrieb:


> Kann man das Display auch intern am usb anschliessen?


 
Jein. Es liegt ein Kabel bei und das funktioniert auch wunderbar. Beim ersten mal. Jedoch hast du wenn der PC aus ist immernoch saft auf den USB Ports was dazu führt, dass das Display nie ganz aus ist und das es beim Reboot nicht erkannt wird. Daher muss man also jedes mal zunächst den Strom ziehen bevor man das Display nach einem Reboot wieder nutzen kann. Zumindest habe ich das Problem (Asus Z87 Pro C2). Work-around: HW Schalter ins Case intigriert der den Stromkreislauf zum Screen bei BEdarf unterbricht und somit einen Reset und damit wieder in Betriebnahme ermöglicht.


----------



## DOcean (12. März 2014)

und was ist anders wenn das Display extern angeschlossen ist? je nach Board stehen die auch unter Spannung wenn der Rechner aus ist...


----------



## Hyco (16. März 2014)

*Nutzt einfach die DLL von dperrow, dann habt ihr auch keine Probleme mehr mit StandBy & Co.!

Ich hatte mich im Dezember an ihn gewandt, weil mein Display nach dem Ausschalten/ in den StandBy gehen immer noch aktiv war. Beim erneuten Startup hing es dann.
Er hat mir geholfen das Problem zu fixen und hat die entsprechende DLL nun hochgeladen.

Hier der Link:*

LCD Smartie • View topic - No Backlight After Waking From Standby


----------



## Wortakrobat (16. März 2015)

Ich weiß, ich weiß - der Thread ist schon etwas betagter und Leichenschändung steht nicht hoch im Kurs - allerdings schaut der ein oder andere hier bestimmt noch einmal rein.... Aber da hier scheinbar noch keine Lösung gefunden wurde fürs anzeigen der Dowm-/Uploadraten - hier die passende in Verbindung mit AIDA64: 

Vorab natürlich das schreiben in die Registry zulassen.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann folgende Zeilen bzw. Werte verwenden....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zeile 1 Download: "DLOAD  $dll(aida,1,SNIC1DLRATE,value)Kb/s"
Zeile 2 Upload:       "UPLOAD  $dll(aida,1,SNIC1ULRATE,value)Kb/s"


Und anschließend sollte es so - oder so ähnlich aussehen - hab nur halt grade nix runter- bzw. hochgeladen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne....


PS.: Sollte der Wert bei euch anders lauten, schaut einfach selbst in die Registry unter HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/FinalWire/AIDA64/SensorValues was da wirklich alles reingeschrieben wird....


----------



## eleanor70 (30. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir vor paar Tagen LCD (20x4) mit blauen Hintergrundbeleuchtung zugelegt und bin seit mehreren Tagen am Suchen wie ich es betreiben kann.
Es wird per USB angeschlossen und habe mit LCD Hype versucht, komme aber nicht ganz klar.
Dann habe ich hier gelesen, man braucht diese Programme um es anzusteuern:

-LCD Smartie V.5.4, 
-AIDA64 und 
-AIDA64.dll Datei

Bei Aida64 gibt nur in Beta Version (30 Tage), ist danach kostenpflichtig?
Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht den link geben, wo ich alle gratis runterladen kann?
Bitte alles genau erklären, denn habe sowas noch nie gemacht!
Für Eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruss Niels


----------



## DOcean (30. Juni 2015)

punkt 1:
Was soll das hier in dem Thread?

punkt 2:
AIDA64 kostet nun mal was, da wird dir keiner einen kostenlos-Link geben können


----------



## Kusanar (30. Juni 2015)

Hast du dich schon mit LCDSmartie beschäftigt? Seite 1 dieses Threads und Installationsanleitung für Displays durchlesen.
Und nein, Kaufsoftware kostet nun mal was, ist eben so.

Wenn du dann noch Fragen hast, einfach nochmal melden.


----------



## eleanor70 (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo Kusanar,

Nein, ich habe LCDSmartie noch nie benutzt, weil ich das Display erst letzte Woche gekauft habe.
Kannst Du vllt. hier kurz zusammenfassen was ich alles machen soll? Den link für Installationsanleitung ist leider alles in englisch und bin leider nicht gut in englisch.

Muss ich die beiden Programme (LCDSmartie und AIDA64) installieren?
Ich möchte am LCD Uhrzeit, Festplattengrösse, Speicher usw. anzeigen lassen, wie wird gemacht?

Wenn ich LCDSmartie öffne, zeigt immer die Meldung: Load of plugin failed: LoadLibrary failed with #126: Das angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden
Was mache ich da falsch? 

Sorry für die blöden Fragen, bin ein absoluter Anfänger und kenn mich sowas nicht aus.


----------



## XE85 (1. Juli 2015)

Lies doch bitte erst einmal den Startpost dieses Threads, wenn dann noch etwas unklar, kannst du ja nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## dorow (1. Juli 2015)

Ich habe das LCD zwar schon lange nicht mehr und nutze auch LCDSmartie schon seit langen nicht. Hoffe aber, dir noch etwas helfen zu können.



eleanor70 schrieb:


> Muss ich die beiden Programme (LCDSmartie und AIDA64) installieren?



Ja beide Programme müssen Installiert werden.



eleanor70 schrieb:


> Wenn ich LCDSmartie öffne, zeigt immer die Meldung: Load of plugin failed: LoadLibrary failed with #126: Das angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden
> Was mache ich da falsch?



Das aida64 PlugIn fehlt.


----------



## Tommi1 (17. August 2015)

Ich hol den Thread mal wieder hoch, da ich ein Problem habe, was vielleicht auch andere betrifft:

Lasse mir im Display über LCD Smartie 5.4.2.92 anzeigen, wenn ich eine E.Mail bekommen habe (Anzahl, von wem und um was es geht).
Das lief bis vor ca. 1,5 Monate ohne Probleme.
Seit dem bekomme ich keine Anzahl mehr angezeigt und er zeigt die Fehlermeldung "[email: Error connection with SSL.]"

Habe 4 Postfächer.
3 von der Telekom und 1 von unserem Malteser Hilfsdienst.
Alle sind ja seit einem (oder über einem Jahr) mit SSL verschlüsselt, was ja auch bis vor 1,5 Monaten super geklappt hat.

Die 3 Postfächer der Telekom zeigen eben diese Fehlermeldung an.
Das Postfach vom Malteser Hilfsdienst funktioniert aber weiterhin ohne Probleme.

Ich finde einfach keinen Fehler. 
Die SSL Einstellungen sind wie von der Telekom vorgegeben eingetragen (hat ja auch funktioniert bis vor 1,5 Monaten)

Das Abrufen der E-Mails der 4 Postfächer klappt mit Win Live Mail auch ohne Probleme.

Ich weiss nicht mehr wo ich nen Fehler suchen soll.

Wisst ihr dazu noch irgendwas, ob sich ev. bei der Telekom was geändert hat?


----------



## gerrard87 (10. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Danke für den tollen Thread hier. Der hat mir bei der Recherche wirklich geholen. 

Eine Frage hab ich da noch. Ich möchte so ein Display in mein Cooltek G3 Gehäuse einbauen (das Fake-Display soll weg), nur weiss ich nicht welche Display-Größe geeignet ist. Sind die 20x4 Charakter Display auch aus ca. 3 Meter Entfernung zu erkennen bzw. kann man da noch was ablesen (sind die Buchstaben groß genug?) Hintergrund:  Das Gehäuse  steht neben dem TV und der ist ca. 3 m von der Couch entfernt. Wie groß sind ungefähr die Buchstaben bzw. kennt ihr Displays die größere Buchstaben ausgeben?
http://www.cooltek.de/media/image/4250140364951.jpg
Besten Dank für den tollen Thread und Hilfe!


----------



## DOcean (12. Oktober 2015)

Diese Art von Display ist "fast immer" gleich groß, scheint/ist wohl auch so ein Standard...

https://www.reichelt.de/Hintergrund...CTION=3&GROUPID=3006&ARTICLE=53952&OFFSET=16&

und 5mm find ich schon verdammt klein auf 3m...


----------



## Kusanar (12. Oktober 2015)

@dorow: Kannst du bitte die Links im Startpost aktualisieren? Weder der Link zum ebay-Angebot noch der zur Sure-Homepage funktionieren noch. Hab hier noch das Display auf ebay gefunden: 20X4 LCD Smartie Kit Starter White on Blue LCD | eBay


----------



## dorow (12. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Info. Wurde Aktualisiert.

Leider kann ich die Aida64 dll Datei nicht mehr im Netz finden. Wer diese benötigt, einfach eine PN an mich.



Kusanar schrieb:


> @dorow: Kannst du bitte die Links im Startpost aktualisieren? Weder der Link zum ebay-Angebot noch der zur Sure-Homepage funktionieren noch. Hab hier noch das Display auf ebay gefunden: 20X4 LCD Smartie Kit Starter White on Blue LCD | eBay


----------



## gerrard87 (15. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, kann mir jemand bitte die AIDA DLL datei zu senden (PN) oder für die allgemeinheit hochladen.

VIelen Dank!


----------



## gerrard87 (20. Oktober 2015)

danke dorow für die aida64.dll!

bekomme jedoch die Fehlermeldung: Load of plugin failed: LoadLibrary failed with #126: Das angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden. Habe die dll-Datei in den Plugin-Ordner von LCD SMartie getan.

Zu meinem System:
- Win 8 64 bit
- Aida64 Extreme 5.20.3400
-LCD Smartie 5.4
-Einstellungen wie in der Einleitungen alle übernommen.

Liegt es vielleicht an der Aida Version, muss LCD Smartie irgendwo genau abgespeichert sein oder sowas. Jemand eine Idee. VIelen Dank!


----------



## The_Veggie (2. Januar 2016)

@gerrard87 kannst du mir die aida64.dll schicken?


----------



## The_Veggie (3. Januar 2016)

Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## HaselnuesseTo (5. Januar 2016)

Was ich immer noch nicht verstehe ist warum ihr die Dinger für 20€ bei ebay kauft.
Bei Aliexpress dauern sie genauso lange und kosten maximal 5$.
http://de.aliexpress.com/store/group/LCD2004/1935101_504584783.html


----------



## Kusanar (5. Januar 2016)

Dann guckst du nochmal genau nach, was bei dem von mir verlinkten Angebot dabei ist, und was deine verlinkten Teile können. Ich seh bei den AlieExpress-Dingern jedenfalls nirgends einen USB-Anschluss...

Vielleicht hast du nochmal die Muße, etwas genauer zu suchen? Eine alternative Bezugsquelle wäre nicht schlecht, billiger geht bekanntlich immer


----------



## HaselnuesseTo (5. Januar 2016)

Hast du denn die "Muße" dazu?  Du kannst es ja genau so machen und hier verlinken. ^^
Die LCDs die oben verlinkt sind verweisen nur auf das LCD Panel, nicht die Schaltelektronik.
In dem 20$-Ebay Kit wäre alles dabei, aber eben für 20$


----------



## The_Veggie (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe mir letztens die Programme Aida64 und LCDSmartie heruntergeladen.
Dorow hat mir die Aida64.dll geschickt, die ich in den Pluginordner getan habe.
Nun ist mein Problem wenn ich zum Beispiel:"$dll(aida,2,SCPU1UTI,)% $dll(aida,2,TCC-1-1,)°C" in eine Zeile schreibe kommt dort immer der Fehlercode:"[Dll: Can not load plugin]".
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## The_Veggie (5. Januar 2016)

Hier noch ein Bild von LCDSmartie.


----------



## Mattmax (5. Januar 2016)

Ich bin es noch ienmal. Ich bekomme das Display am USB-Port nicht zum laufen. Es ist das Modell DE-LP14113 von SURE electronics. Das Diplay leuchtet und es wird auch die Standardinformation angezeigt, aber sonst tut sich nichts. Es sollte sich dabei um die Edition III handeln.



Hyco schrieb:


> Der COM-Port ist logischerweise nicht immer COM4, das ist bei jedem unterschiedlich.
> 
> Einfach auf Start -> Geräte und Drucker.
> 
> Unten ist dann sowas wie "Silicon Labs CP210x USB to UART Bridge (_*COM5*_)" aufgeführt.



Auch das habe ich beachtet und den COM-Port entsprechend angepasst, also das die gleiche COM-Portadresse verwendet wird. 




Hyco schrieb:


> *Nutzt einfach die DLL von dperrow, dann habt ihr auch keine Probleme mehr mit StandBy & Co.!
> 
> Ich hatte mich im Dezember an ihn gewandt, weil mein Display nach dem Ausschalten/ in den StandBy gehen immer noch aktiv war. Beim erneuten Startup hing es dann.
> Er hat mir geholfen das Problem zu fixen und hat die entsprechende DLL nun hochgeladen.
> ...



Da der Link bei mir ins Leere läuft, noch eine Frage an die  Allgemeinheit, wer die beschriebene DLL zur Verfügung stellen kann.


----------



## Mattmax (6. Januar 2016)

Ich habe es nun doch hinbekommen. Kann mir noch jemand die aida64.dll zur Verfügung stellen? Danke.


----------



## Mattmax (14. Januar 2016)

So da mein Sure Electronics 20x4 jetzt läuft, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem größeren Display, was natürlich auch unterstützt wird.


----------



## Tra6zon (30. Januar 2016)

Mattmax schrieb:


> Ich bin es noch ienmal. Ich bekomme das Display am USB-Port nicht zum laufen. Es ist das Modell DE-LP14113 von SURE electronics. Das Diplay leuchtet und es wird auch die Standardinformation angezeigt, aber sonst tut sich nichts. Es sollte sich dabei um die Edition III handeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre super wenn uns jemand die DLL datei zu verfügung stellen könnte, danke 

Habe es nun selber hinbekommen.
Für alle die Interesse haben:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/20hhbgh0caxauqd/Fix-Paket LCD-Smartie by Tra6zon.rar?dl=0

Ich habe mal ein Paket daraus gemacht. Ich hoffe ich kann damit helfen


----------



## jordiii (5. Februar 2016)

Hi Leute ,

ich hab ein kleines Problem mit dem Programm ... ich betreibe alles über ein Arduino und als lcd habe ich ein LCM1602C.
Es wird zwar z.b  cpu etc. angezeigt , nur wird alles in eine Zeile geschrieben und vor der ausgabe steht G zwei nicht identifizierbare symbole und dann meine ausgabe .
Beide Zeilen werden in eine geschrieben  =( und es läuft von rechts nach links... alles schon ausprobiert =( bestimmt klappt es nicht wegen dem Arduino , will aber nicht 5 wochen auf das Display warten DD
Bild von dem Display :20160205210339v0dmycpar9.jpg auf fotos-hochladen.net
Bild von den einstellungen:unbenanntvprk9de5j8.png auf fotos-hochladen.net 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen , damit ich beide Zeilen nutzen kann , die symbole und das G weg geht  und das es nicht mehr von der einen zur anderen seite läuft .

Vielen Dank


----------



## Kusanar (8. Februar 2016)

Naja, da wird wohl der Arduino einige Steuerbefehle zuviel ans LCD schicken. Welcher Code läuft denn am Arduino?


----------



## bastifrg (19. Februar 2017)

Hallo an alle  ich bin auch gerade am rumexperimentiern mit der Materie und wollte mal in die Runde fragen ob die aida.dll noch "verfügbar " ist ?


----------



## Wortakrobat (19. Februar 2017)

Ja die scheint es offziell nicht mehr zu geben.... hmm..... jedenfalls sind die Seiten unerreichbar...


----------



## chaotium (8. Oktober 2017)

dann holt euch doch Displays mit hdmi anschluss, zB Waveshare ^^


----------



## skite2001 (13. Oktober 2017)

Bei dem neuesten LCD Display (Edition III) ist ja ein Temperatur Sensor LM75 dabei. Wie steuere ich diesen über LCD Smartie an, bzw was ist der Code dafür?


----------



## dorow (24. Oktober 2017)

Schick mal bitte einen Link von dem Display. In der Aida64 Version 5,80 werden auch von Haus aus viele Displays unterstützt. Da benötigt man LCD Smartie nicht mehr.


----------



## Tommi1 (23. August 2018)

Hab da mal ne Frage:

Habe meine GraKa von EVGA GTX780 auf Zotac GTX 970 Amp Extreme Core gewechselt.

Ich bräuchte die Core Geschwindigkeit (MHz).

Bei der GTX780 hatte ich $dll(aida,2,SGPU1CLK,)
Damit funktioniert es jetzt aber nicht mehr
Gibt es da noch irgendeine Altenativ einstellung?


----------



## Tommi1 (25. August 2018)

Ach.... hat sich erledigt.

Hatte mal wieder eine zu alte AIDA64 (wie schon mal in diesem Thread).

Neuste AIDA64 installiert, schon lief es.


----------

